# Missing JSON file option



## Dannal007 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi, I've recently got the office 365 package as I have JSON files which I want to use within excel. When I select data > new query > get file > there is no option for JSON yet when I Google it the option should be there. Does anyone know how to fix this as I've checked the ribbon to make sure it's selected and all seems ok. 

Many thanks for any help.

Dan


----------



## VBA Geek (Aug 8, 2018)

Indeed you should have the JSON option in Power Query. Perhaps try to update the version of excel:


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...h-from-semi-annual-channel-to-monthly-channel


----------



## Dannal007 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you, this has worked a treat.



VBA Geek said:


> Indeed you should have the JSON option in Power Query. Perhaps try to update the version of excel:
> 
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...h-from-semi-annual-channel-to-monthly-channel


----------

